# Notice Of Important Changes To Contractual Language In Rasier Software Sublicense And Online Service



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Got this email from Uber today.

Subject line is:

Notice Of Important Changes To Contractual Language In Rasier Software Sublicense And Online Services Agreement

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46125093/Advance notice and Rasier agreement.pdf


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I got that e-mail too. Appears there are major changes in the arbitration sections. The summary says you CAN NOT join a class action in the future unless you opt out of their arbitration/resolve issue process by sending mail....


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

OPT-OUT PEOPLES!


----------



## Rosco 77 (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe the term "OPT-OUT",refers to not having the use of Uber app, terminated,we all have the choice to opt-out, I'm sticking around for awhile.


----------



## Auriam (May 13, 2014)

Says you can either use postal mail *or* email them at [email protected] !


----------



## Auriam (May 13, 2014)

"
viii. Your Right To Opt Out Of Arbitration. 
Arbitration is not a mandatory condition of your contractual relationship with the Company. If you do 
not want to be subject to this Arbitration Provision, you may opt out of this Arbitration Provision by 
notifying the Company in writing of your desire to opt out of this Arbitration Provision, either by (1) 
sending, within 30 days of the date this Agreement is executed by you, electronic mail to 
optou[email protected], stating your name and intent to opt out of the Arbitration Provision or (2) by 
sending a letter by U.S. Mail, or by any nationally recognized delivery service (e.g, UPS, Federal 
Express, etc.), or by hand delivery to:

Legal 
Rasier, LLC 
1455 Market St., Ste. 400 
San Francisco CA 94103

In order to be effective, the letter under option (2) must clearly indicate your intent to opt out of this 
Arbitration Provision, and must be dated and signed. The envelope containing the signed letter must 
be received (if delivered by hand) or post-marked within 30 days of the date this Agreement is 
executed by you. Your writing opting out of this Arbitration Provision, whether sent by (1) or (2), will 
be filed with a copy of this Agreement and maintained by the Company. Should you not opt out of 
this Arbitration Provision within the 30-day period, you and the Company shall be bound by the terms 
of this Arbitration Provision. You have the right to consult with counsel of your choice concerning this 
Arbitration Provision. You understand that you will not be subject to retaliation if you exercise your 
right to assert claims or opt-out of coverage under this Arbitration Provision. 
"


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

OPT-OUT PEOPLES!


----------

